# Many apologies.............



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all.
Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
May I please come back?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Of course! Welcome back

welkom!


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course you can. Welcome back. Hope your circumstances are all settled.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome back!!
So nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad you're back!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

And a very welcome back from me too I have missed all your lovely posts hope you are well


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Glad to have you back


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome back- the more the merrier!!!! Glad things are looking up for you,


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome back- the more the merrier!!!! Glad things are looking up for you.
Beautiful butterfly.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, most certainly...........Welcome Back.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

certainly you may. Welcome back


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome Back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome back to kp.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Of course! You don't have to ask permission. WELCOME!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh absolutely wonderful, we were all wondering what had happened to you. 

Jenny x


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Of course. Welcome.


----------



## rss1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good heavens, yes! Are you well?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome back from another Aussie.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome back... :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But of course! Welcome back!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome back to KP


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure thing! Glad to have you back... we all have "circumstances" now and then.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome back to KP from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

No apologies needed, sooooo


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice you are back again....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

What a sweet messages from all of you!
Thank you very much!
I'm so happy to be back with you!!!
I also missed you all!
So much happened. Anthony (my son) and I moved to a beautiful appartment. We have a beautiful view
The annoying thing what happened........ a few days before the move I got a CVA. Anthony was at home and has resuscitated me until the ambulance arrived. 
Have been also often in the hospital ..... my health has become worse again. And my dear mama died 2 1/2 month ago.
I miss here very much.
But.....I DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad your back, I did wonder if your health had caused problems to keep you off, always enjoyed your posts.
hugs x


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome Helen.








What a lovely, cute baby you have in your arms.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

No enemies on here! You are very welcome back


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome back from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

You were never REALLY gone, just resting. Welcome back.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I was thinking of you last week!! Welcome back.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

What a lovely, cute baby you have in your arms.


Hi is mijn kelinste kleinzoon Issac.

(not very good at writing Dutch - speaking ok -)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome back! You have been missed.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome back!!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome back from Australia.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the Jersey shore


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Hello all.
> Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
> May I please come back?


Of course! Welcome back! This is the place to be! 
Greetings from Illinois😀


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome back to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Tralulee (Nov 8, 2013)

Of course you can! Glad to have you back.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Pull up a chair, grab a cuppa and sit and have a natter. Welcome back &#128077;


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure thing. Welcome back from Western Pa.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

welcome home


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome back, Marileen!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome back!! Whatever the circumstances that kept you away, I do hope life is going well now. Love the butterfly.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome home!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

who could refuse a lady with such a beautiful butterfly. welcome from canada


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome back. We are always open to returning members.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sure you can and a big welcome back!!!

Fiona. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Shelknit (Oct 31, 2012)

welcome back!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you back


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

We WANT you back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Hello all.
> Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
> May I please come back?


Hello Marileen! I have been wondering where you were! Welcome back.


----------



## phippsje (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Welkom vanuit Brabant, Marileen.
Fijn dat je er weer bent. Ik wens je veel aangename uurtjes hier op de site.

Welcome from Holland. Nice to hear from you again. I wish you an enjoyable time on KP.


----------



## margaret34 (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome back, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow, you were missed very much, there were even letters asking where you were, as we loved your posts so much, excuse me but I thought you had passed away, but thats me being honest. WELCOME BACK HOME


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

of course you can come back -- we all understand that life gets in the way somtimes -- Glad your back!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Oh wow, you were missed very much, there were even letters asking where you were, as we loved your posts so much, excuse me but I thought you had passed away, but thats me being honest. WELCOME BACK HOME


I almost did Maryann.
But I'm a tough woman, and I don't want to let
me disparaging by the A L S.
I fight back!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so glad and happy of your posts.








Thank you so much!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Marileen said:


> I almost did Maryann.
> But I'm a tough woman, and I don't want to let
> me disparaging by the A L S.
> I fight back!!!


Thats what we missed, your fighting spirit and beautiful pictures. So happy you're back.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Of course! Welcome back


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

welcome back and we that are new like to listen and ask prayers when needed.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Hello all.
> Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
> May I please come back?


Welcome from Missouri--you are SO welcome. I love knowing that so many of you on KP are from places I've never been. Thank you for helping us enlarge our perspective.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back. Good to see you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Hello all.
> Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
> May I please come back?


Of course! As far as I am concerned everyone is welcome. The more the merrier! Welcome back.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## zoomie (Aug 7, 2014)

Course you can we never say "No". I hope things are more settled for you,I haven't been able to make it for a while but it's nice to be able to pop on and out.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Sure, welcome back ! I'm not quite regular myself.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh heavens, yes indeed. Hello, welcome to KP from WA.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome back to you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Hello all.
> Due to circumstances, I haven't been for almost a year on the forum.
> May I please come back?


It is lovely to see you back Marileen, I have missed your daily animations :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome back from London. UK


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome back to the group from Virginia


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad you came back. A few of us were worried about you. :-D :-D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for your Location: Holland

Welcome Back from Wisconsin, USA


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome BACK from New York.


----------

